# Audi Reveals A3 e-tron Prototype One Week Ahead of Next-Gen A3 e-tron Concept Car Slated for Shanghai



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi AG is conducting another TechDay for Electromobility this week where they will reveal, among other electric cars, an e-tron prototype based on the current-generation Type 8P Audi A3 Sportback. We're still waiting for more details on the car, but for now we've got a collection of photos shown below and also via the link at the bottom of this post.

That the car is a current-gen 8P A3 is an interesting move. Audi design chief Stefan Sielaff revealed to us in Geneva that a concept e-tron version of the next-generation a3 sedan would be revealed in Shanghai and that will take place next week at virtually the same time as many American press head also to NYC for that auto show.


















































































* Photo Gallery *


----------

